# Cactus for my sulcata



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

My dad has a bunch of cactus at his house. I believe it's spineless but it still has little Tiny spines how do I know if this is a edible cactus? The pads are very good size about 8-12" tall and about 5-7" wide


----------



## Redfool (Sep 3, 2017)

Spineless (they still have very fine spines) Prickly Pear cactus can be skinned while wearing leather gloves or seared with fire to remove the hair fine spines.


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok thank you. I got about 15 pads to take home. My dad told me to bury one and I wound never need cactus again lol he said there kinda like a plague and only put them where u want them cause they grow and grow And take over


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2017)

Can you post a pic?

Our tortoises can eat the fully spined versions, so the little glocchids are only a bother to us humans. I rub the glocchids off under running water with heavy oversized, rubber gloves.

To plant freshly cut pads: Leave the pads sitting somewhere outside with good ventilation, but still in the shade and let them sit for a week or two while the cut end dries up and scars over. Then lower the pad vertically into some dry sandy soil with good drainage and bury about 1/3 to 1/2 of the pad. Leave it alone for about a month and don't water it. After one month, you can start to water as needed. SInce I don't have any idea where you are, I can't make watering recommendations. Where are you? In a hot dry climate water established pads 2 or 3 times a week in summer, and not at all in winter. In a wet rainy climate, you probably don't have to water them at all. If you live somewhere with frozen winters, you can plant them in pots and move them in an out in summer and winter.


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

I will get a pic here shortly. I'm in Dallas Texas.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2017)

Michael Malone said:


> I'm in Dallas Texas.



Please go into your user profile and post this location info, so we don't have to ask every time.


----------



## Jmoney1002 (Sep 3, 2017)

Michael Malone said:


> Ok thank you. I got about 15 pads to take home. My dad told me to bury one and I wound never need cactus again lol he said there kinda like a plague and only put them where u want them cause they grow and grow And take over



You could take each of those pads, bury them vertically about 2 inches deep, and water them lightly every other day or so. They will all root as long as they are not overwatered. It will take weeks for them to root and longer (months) before it begins to grow new pads but you could potentially have 15 opuntia ficua indica bushes. Your dad is right. You can continue to propogate pads to have as much cacti/'food' that you want.


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info J. And Tom I have tried to add that info before but when I go to my profile it only gives me options to change password and update email. I use the app is it something that would have to be edited on a computer?


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok I figured it out had to go on actual web page to make the change


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's a pic of it.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Sep 3, 2017)

As Tom says, the little pricklers are only a problem for us; your tortoise won't have a problem eating them.


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok cool thank u. And is this somthing that should just be fed As a treat or could this be a regular part of his diet?


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2017)

Michael Malone said:


> Ok cool thank u. And is this somthing that should just be fed As a treat or could this be a regular part of his diet?



I feed cactus pads to mine 2-4 times a week in summer. It doesn't grow in winter.


----------



## Michael Malone (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok. One more question can I just put it in there or should I cut it up cause he is still little and make it easier to eat?


----------



## Jmoney1002 (Sep 4, 2017)

If you feed, i would wash under water to rid it of any fine spines and then dice to an appropriate size. If it was a large tort, you could feed the whole pad.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 4, 2017)

When my torts were small I cut it up. 
I started new ones all over the property. Never run out.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2017)

Michael Malone said:


> Ok. One more question can I just put it in there or should I cut it up cause he is still little and make it easier to eat?



I feed whole pads to all ages, even hatchlings. I don't like to cut it up, because they could choke on a large enough chunk. If they can bite off their own pieces, the pieces will never be too big. Plus they seem to have an easier time when they can pull against the weight of the whole pad. Its also good exercise for them and keeps their beaks in good shape.


----------

